# P/l c57 d



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my 'Lil C57.

This kit was a joy to build 3 days, done!

if you need a fun weekend and need a grin like I did, get one of these.


























Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Gorgeous! 

What did you paint it with? Looks nice and shiny!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you guys!

it's about as simple to paint as silver can be..so it's a matter of good paint and lots of Novus plastic polish.
I used tamiya fine white primer and sanded and polished that 'till the primer was shiny, then shot Tamiya silver over that and then more Novus.

The thing REALLY need a base, I'll do a foamboard one this week.

Starling is doing a simple light kit so if you have one, don't glue the domes or the hull halves together yet....


















Steve


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I think a ship like this presents a greater challenge in painting. Silver and other "pristine" finishes are an art unto themselves, being very revealing of flaws. An elegantly spartan design like the C57 truly showcases the finish and build.

Very nicely done!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you! What makes this kit "easy" to paint...lol is the fact that there are no seams to fill. the parts fit like gloves and hardly any molding seams to sand off. The paint I used is expensive, but the synthetic Lacquers really give a wonderful finish
The only place I used any filler was on the tiny ejector pin marks on the stairway railings...

I have a second one here, it will get light blocking paint and I'll show the install of the Starling tech light kit.. I'm looking for some figures too..that's really all this great kit lacks..


















Steve


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have this kit and I'm just going to assemble and paint it in its landed position-I'll get a 2nd kit later to light up in flight. It really goes together wonderfully!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This turned out really nice, Steve!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Polar Lights really did a great job on this kit.
I love the working landing gear...

















Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That picture on the deck makes me think about putting an ax in the middle of it! (Don't let Agnes Moorehead near your house!!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Kar! Sorry I missed your first post..I was editing.

I just saw the Anges episode a few weeks ago...

You need one of these, it's a fun weekend build.( make sure you have full cans of the tamiya paints though)

Steve


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Great build! I'm starting mine next week. What color did you use for the outer ring?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't have a dark tamiya that was dramatic enough, so I futured the rim and then shot rustoleum dark metallic..I think I'll go with a lighter rim color on the lighted one..it seems a hair too dark to me..but I have pics that show it's pretty close.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Twilight Zone with the C57 was on again last night!
'Ole Agnes finally was able to win over the USSS Derwood...lol

Working on the second one ...









I'll have my own Saucer Fleet soon,

Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Smoooooth!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Starling tech makes a light kit for this model?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Working on the light kit as we speak....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit really looks great lighted..










Steve


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I asked in the other C-57-D thread, but no one answered me, so please excused me for asking again.

Are the saucer halves the same, or does the top saucer have a higher profile? The top saucer on the three movie miniatures had a higher profile.

One the legs, what does the third one have on it? Stairs, conveyor belt, nothing?

David.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Krel said:


> ...One the legs, what does the third one have on it? Stairs, conveyor belt, nothing?...


Ramp.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have a finger Guage so I can't tell if one half is deeper than the other.
I have looked at lots of Video and many stills, I can't see a difference.


Like Paul said, the third ramp/leg is nekkid allummiey..like a kiddy slide ..lol










Just enjoy the lovely kit.. it's really a great build.

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Working on the light kit as we speak....
> 
> Steve


Whoo hoo! Does this include a motor to make the inner ribs spin or will it be more like the J2?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No Motor. it will be a simple drop in kit. The "engine part does spin easily in the clear lower dome.. but the central hub is a pretty small diameter for a motor..I was just asking Stan for a way to give several effects in a simple pkg.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Wife calls a few minutes ago. She asks me "What are you doing"?

I say,"I'm polishing my C57"..

She says," you are never gonna see 57, and *I* know what you were polishing"!

You guys believe me?...Don't you?









Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The paint is so perfect that they look like as if... they were made from CGI over your picture (especially the reflexes on the domes). Amazing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Fernando! The paint Gods did smite me yesterday though...

I was glueing the gear bays to the second one and got a tiny bit of gel super glue on my finger..the one I used to hold the underside...DOH!

3 hours later it's almost perfect again...jeepers..

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> No Motor. it will be a simple drop in kit. The "engine part does spin easily in the clear lower dome.. but the central hub is a pretty small diameter for a motor..I was just asking Stan for a way to give several effects in a simple pkg.
> 
> Steve


Fantastic build, and the size is right. I heard someone tested the 350 USS Enterprise buzzard spinner and it looked like it might be useful.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I heard someone tested the 350 USS Enterprise buzzard spinner and it looked like it might be useful.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392626&page=4

That would be me, post 50. I will be use a better motor though, the one from PL is just toooooo cheap......:drunk: Read though the thread and I have a link to the motor I have in her now, metal gears, not plastic......:thumbsup: It is just slightly larger then the PL motor but pressed in easily using a brass tube on the gearbox, not pressing on the motor.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the idea. But I really don't like adding mechanicals to a build i'm sending across the country. Leds can last upwards of 10,000 hours..can a motor system give methe same?..that's the kink.

I'm 3/4 done with a big enterprise..I love the nacelle effect!... But moving parts in a model that is supposed to be an heirloom..?

It's a 40 dollar model..if you want to turn it into something spectacular that only you and your Mom will see.. just use white glue so you can get back in there. I race slot cars, motors are a hoot..but ....

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392626&page=4
> 
> That would be me, post 50. I will be use a better motor though, the one from PL is just toooooo cheap......:drunk: Read though the thread and I have a link to the motor I have in her now, metal gears, not plastic......:thumbsup: It is just slightly larger then the PL motor but pressed in easily using a brass tube on the gearbox, not pressing on the motor.


I think I already asked, but where did you get the motor?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

This kit just begs to be lit up; I picked up mine yesterday and love the 12" diameter. My 28" C-57d currently is on display atop my refrigerator, because it is much too large to display anywhere else. 
I'm thinking of Tamiya "Light Gunmetal" for the edgeing, and Tamiya "Mica Silver" for the main hull color. However, I'm going to want to get a light kit before assembling this baby.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I think I already asked, but where did you get the motor?


Send me a PM.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Ramp.


Thank you for the reply.

David


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Seaview said:


> ...I'm thinking of Tamiya "Light Gunmetal" for the edgeing, and Tamiya "Mica Silver" for the main hull color...


I went with Tamiya "Light Gunmetal" and Tamiya "Gloss Silver". They look very nice together.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

lunadude said:


> I went with Tamiya "Light Gunmetal" and Tamiya "Gloss Silver". They look very nice together.


I used Tamiya Silver Leaf. I will pick up the light gunmetal and try it.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

*The Making Of the C-57D Kit*

Hi all.

Glad you guys are enjoying the new kit.

FYI, keep your eyes open for an upcoming issue of "Sci Fi & Fantasy Models" magazine from the UK. I wrote an article for them all about the creation of the kit which will answer a lot of your questions and queries. The issue should be out soon-ish.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

eimb1999 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad you guys are enjoying the new kit.
> 
> FYI, keep your eyes open for an upcoming issue of "Sci Fi & Fantasy Models" magazine from the UK. I wrote an article for them all about the creation of the kit which will answer a lot of your questions and queries. The issue should be out soon-ish.


Will it answer how to motorize and light everything up like Teslab did :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Hi Kar! Sorry I missed your first post..I was editing.
> 
> I just saw the Anges episode a few weeks ago...
> 
> ...


I want one so bad! But I already have two big silver saucers! I'm resisting... but resistance is futile! Especially when YOU post your stuff!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks kdaracal! The kit is kinda spendy but if you can shoot silvers, it is a fast build

But this thread has become a hijacking mess.

I think forums like Hobbytalk are a mixed blessing.. for builders who need some insight or a work around it can be wonderful. But I think it lets new builders with no experience feel like they can build any kit as long as when they mess up, they come asking how to fix "this" problem... The internet is great for giving information...but building models... is a little trickier than that.

and eimbibb1999? post your own stuff in your own thread ....if you designed this kit and all that you have said, Why didn't you post before?...

Anyway, I got Starships to build...










Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

steve123 said:


> The thing REALLY need a base.


CultTVMan is producing one.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Rob, I had heard that, but ODG isn't doing the base and unless they do one I'll do my own..Some foam core, some ground cover...

Steve


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

steve123 said:


> But this thread has become a hijacking mess.
> 
> I think forums like Hobbytalk are a mixed blessing.. for builders who need some insight or a work around it can be wonderful. But I think it lets new builders with no experience feel like they can build any kit as long as when they mess up, they come asking how to fix "this" problem... The internet is great for giving information...but building models... is a little trickier than that.
> Steve


I thought these forums were for all levels of skill to discuss the hobby, and to ask questions, not just a love fest. Your comments show an arrogance that I am not comfortable with. I had models published in 'Squadron Magazine' in the 1970's, but I have been away from modeling for almost 30 years and am more like a beginner now. If you want to get me banned, great, with you're attitude, if it is the norm, I don't want to be part of this forum.



steve123 said:


> and eimbibb1999? post your own stuff in your own thread ....if you designed this kit and all that you have said, Why didn't you post before?..
> Steve


And eimbibb1999 was just adding information; what is your problem?



steve123 said:


> I got Starships to build...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talk about hijacking a topic!...


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you'll find the vast majority of participants in this forum are actually quite open and generous when it comes to sharing information. You just happened to encounter one of the very rare exceptions. The occasional posts like this don't sit very well with me; it really isn't representative of the spirit of these forums. We all have different circumstances and skill levels and I think most folks here understand that. Sorry to have really hijacked the thread, now.


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

fire91bird said:


> I think you'll find the vast majority of participants in this forum are actually quite open and generous when it comes to sharing information. You just happened to encounter one of the very rare exceptions. The occasional posts like this don't sit very well with me; it really isn't representative of the spirit of these forums. We all have different circumstances and skill levels and I think most folks here understand that. Sorry to have really hijacked the thread, now.


Thanks fire91bird, I just couldn't let this go non-responded to. Most threads I have read are civil and helpful, this one just made my blood boil. People ask this guy questions and he just evades them. I guess I just need to avoid him. Thanks for renewing my faith. Thread no longer hijacked.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Again with the heckle and jeykl hijacking.
I'm done. you boys need to find a different post to work off the mountain dew buzz.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work on the shuttle, Steve! Nice to see folks moving from project to project. And thanks again for posting those beautiful shots of the saucer. Nice work, as usual!


----------

